# DD externe refuse le formatage HFS+



## HmJ (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour a tous. J'ai achete un nouveau disque externe, encore un LaCie mais cette fois un simple _Hard Drive, Design by F.A. Porsche de 750 Go_, que je destine a une sauvegarde bi-annuelle stockee loin de chez moi. On n'est jamais trop prudent 

J'ai recu le disque formate en FAT32, je me propose de le formater illico en HFS+. Impossible : "_L'effacement de volume a echoue. Erreur : la tache sous-jacente a signale un echec a la fermeture_". Kesako ? Apres plusieurs essais et reboots, meme message d'erreur. Aussi bien connecte en USB2 qu'en FW400. Aussi bien sur le nouveau Mac Pro que sur l'ancien Mac Mini, les deux machines etant sous Leopard 10.5.1. J'ai essaye via l'utilitaire disque, en passant par "effacer" ou par "partitionner". Meme resultat. Par contre, si je choisis "MS DOS" au lieu de "Mac OS etendu (journalise)", ca passe.

Auriez-vous une idee ? Bien entendu, j'ai cherche sur les forums un probleme similaire, mais je n'ai rien trouve de concret. Ce qui est surprenant, c'est que le formatage avec le systeme de fichier MS DOS (FAT32) ne pose aucun probleme. Merci pour votre aide, la je seche


----------



## HmJ (25 Janvier 2008)

Je vois que les reponses fusent  Finalement, au bout de deux jours, j'ai resolu mon probleme. Je suis surpris que personne ne l'ait rencontre, alors si mon apport peut aider...

Le _Disk Utility_ (je suis repasse a un OS tout en anglais) a un peu change sous Leopard, et lorsque l'on choisit les _Options_, il n'y a plus uniquement la question de savoir si on efface les donnees ou pas, et en combien de passes. Il y a aussi la possibilite d'adapter le schema de partition a un demarrage Mac Intel, Mac PowerPC ou Windows. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, le Mini et le Mac Pro essayaient par defaut de formater mon disque externe (preformate en FAT32) pour en faire un disque externe Windows bootable. C'est pourquoi il refusait de me laisser formater en MacOS extended. C'est balot...

Bref, j'espere que cette petite mesaventure en eclairera certains.


----------



## HmJ (25 Janvier 2008)

... et parce qu'une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours :







Par defaut, l'option choisie etait "*Master Boot Record*", une option purement Windows qui faisait donc planter le formatage en HFS+. Dommage que le message d'erreur de Disk Utility ne soit pas plus explicite...

La bonne option a cocher sur tout Mac vendu depuis deux ans (Intel...) est donc "*GUID Partition Table*".


----------



## GuizZz (29 Janvier 2008)

J'avais un Emac G4 power PC 700Mhz et je viens d'acheter *un Imac  2,4Ghz intel core duo sous Leopard*

Mon disc externe LaCie d2 Har Drive 250 est donc configurer pour power PC sur une partition Mac OS étendu (que je ne peux pas modifier dans l'utilitaire de disk).

Sais tu si c'est possible de créer 2 partitions (comme cela semble décrit dans le manuel) 
une en FAT32 de 32M pour utiliser avec un PC 
et une en OSX pour échanger entre mes 2 Mac (intel et power PC)


----------



## HmJ (29 Janvier 2008)

GuizZz a dit:


> J'avais un Emac G4 power PC 700Mhz et je viens d'acheter *un Imac  2,4Ghz intel core duo sous Leopard*
> 
> Mon disc externe LaCie d2 Har Drive 250 est donc configurer pour power PC sur une partition Mac OS étendu (que je ne peux pas modifier dans l'utilitaire de disk).
> 
> ...



Oui : tu passes par le menu Partition et ca passera.


----------



## GuizZz (29 Janvier 2008)

> Oui : tu passes par le menu Partition et ca passera.



Ben non... c bien ca le probleme, je ne peux pas choisir fat32 et osx etendu, il marque un message d'erreur et je ne sais pas quel mode de partition choisir vu que j'ai un power PC et un intel...plus une partition que je voudrais en fat32


----------



## HmJ (29 Janvier 2008)

GuizZz a dit:


> Ben non... c bien ca le probleme, je ne peux pas choisir fat32 et osx etendu, il marque un message d'erreur et je ne sais pas quel mode de partition choisir vu que j'ai un power PC et un intel...plus une partition que je voudrais en fat32



Il faut que tu reformates ton disque. Soit tu choisis MS DOS et ca passe tout seul, soit tu fais une partition et auquel cas tu choisis l'option 1 ou 2 pour la partie MacOS.


----------



## GuizZz (30 Janvier 2008)

> Il faut que tu reformates ton disque. Soit tu choisis MS DOS et ca passe tout seul, soit tu fais une partition et auquel cas tu choisis l'option 1 ou 2 pour la partie MacOS.


Aprés moulte tentative je me suis dit que j'acheterais un autre disque externe (mais j'aurais le même probleme. Je jonglerai avec les 3 ordi....)

Parce que là j'ai tout essyeé je crois, quand j'ai voulu formater tout le disuqe en fat32 la premiere fois j'ai eu un message d'erreur.
La deuxieme fois ça a planté et en relançant le disque externe il voulais plus l'ouvrir (j'ai grave flippé).
Mais au bout de quelques secondes lutilitaire de disque c'est ouvert et m'a permis de le remettre en osx etendu (version power PC qui marche avec mon nouveau mac et l'ancien emac.

Et quand j'essaye de faire 2 partitions differente, le menu déroulant ne me laisse pas assez de choix
Je sais pas quoi faire, normalement le fat32 marche avec Mac (lentement mais ca marche) et là j'ai l'impression qu'il veut pas pas (l'utilitaire de disque) que je partitionne avec 1 bout fat32 et le reste en osX alors que sur leur notice il précise justement cet exemple???!!

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

GuizZz a dit:


> Aprés moulte tentative je me suis dit que j'acheterais un autre disque externe (mais j'aurais le même probleme. Je jonglerai avec les 3 ordi....)
> 
> Parce que là j'ai tout essyeé je crois, quand j'ai voulu formater tout le disuqe en fat32 la premiere fois j'ai eu un message d'erreur.
> La deuxieme fois ça a planté et en relançant le disque externe il voulais plus l'ouvrir (j'ai grave flippé).
> ...



C'est chaud ton histoire. Tu le formates depuis quel Mac / quel OS ? Si tu choisis "Effacer", avec option MS DOS, en faisant une seule partition, quel est precisement le message d'erreur ?


----------



## GuizZz (31 Janvier 2008)

> C'est chaud ton histoire. Tu le formates depuis quel Mac / quel OS ? Si tu choisis "Effacer", avec option MS DOS, en faisant une seule partition, quel est precisement le message d'erreur ?


Je fais tout depuis mon nouveau emac osx5 dans le menu utilitaire
je vais sur mon disque dur externe, dans effacer je le mets en format msdos. La première fois ça a plante (il était en cours de création de partition). La deuxième fois ça a réussi mais après le formatage, le mac m'a dit: format non reconnu, l'utilitaire c'est lancé et j'ai pu re-partitionner en OSX étendu

Après ce qui est chaud, c'est que j'ai un Emac power PC, un Imac intel et un PC portable. Je voudrais juste que mon DDE puisse etre utilisé par les trois avec 2partitions, une de 32Mb en FAT32 et le reste en OSX................


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

GuizZz a dit:


> Je fais tout depuis mon nouveau emac osx5 dans le menu utilitaire
> je vais sur mon disque dur externe, dans effacer je le mets en format msdos. La première fois ça a plante (il était en cours de création de partition). La deuxième fois ça a réussi mais après le formatage, le mac m'a dit: format non reconnu, l'utilitaire c'est lancé et j'ai pu re-partitionner en OSX étendu
> 
> Après ce qui est chaud, c'est que j'ai un Emac power PC, un Imac intel et un PC portable. Je voudrais juste que mon DDE puisse etre utilisé par les trois avec 2partitions, une de 32Mb en FAT32 et le reste en OSX................



Tu as bien essaye au moins de faire une seule et unique partition MS DOS, voir si au moins ca marche ?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2008)

Le choix de table sert uniquement au boot, donc au futur système qui sera installé sur le disque.

Mais merci pour l'info HmJ, ca peut servir


----------



## GuizZz (31 Janvier 2008)

oui pardon j'ai oublier de mettre cette info, 
j'ai essayé en faisant 1 partition unique MS DOS, 
puis 2 patrition (dont une en MS DOS) 
et au final quand l'utilitaire c'est ouvert apres la plantade, je n'ai fait qu'une partition OSX (en POWER PC elle fonctionne sur les deux mac)


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

GuizZz a dit:


> oui pardon j'ai oublier de mettre cette info,
> j'ai essayé en faisant 1 partition unique MS DOS,
> puis 2 patrition (dont une en MS DOS)
> et au final quand l'utilitaire c'est ouvert apres la plantade, je n'ai fait qu'une partition OSX (en POWER PC elle fonctionne sur les deux mac)



Une partition unique ms dos : marche ? Deux : marche ? Il faut nous dire step by step, ce n'est pas simple a suivre


----------



## discohub (16 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez fini par résoudre le problème de ce monsieur, mais une petite recherche sur plusieurs forums m'a fait remarquer que ce problème arrive parfois avec des disques durs de grande capacité, et que mes amis possesseurs de mac ne comprennent pas qu'un truc ne fonctionne pas sur leur pomme.
En résumé, j'a rencontré le même problème hier avec mon nouveau Maxtor Basics External Desktop Hard Drive de 750 Go (je suis sur MacBook Pro 17", Intel, Mac OS 10.5.4) : impossible de formater le dd en HFS+, l'utilitaire de disque rencontrait une erreur systématiquement pendant l'opération de formatage (quel que soit le mode, journalisé ou non), "La tache sous-jacente a rencontré une erreur" ou "Echec du formateur du système de fichiers", et quel que soit le nombre de zéros demandé lors de l'effacement !
Finalement, je m'en sors en ayant formaté le disque dur en FAT32, puis en ayant créé une partition HFS+ dessus.
Ca fonctionne, j'espère juste que ça ne me jouera pas des tours (genre, le jour où Steve Jobs aura décidé de re-switcher au "tout Apple, zéro compatibilité") !


----------



## HmJ (17 Juillet 2008)

discohub a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez fini par résoudre le problème de ce monsieur, mais une petite recherche sur plusieurs forums m'a fait remarquer que ce problème arrive parfois avec des disques durs de grande capacité, et que mes amis possesseurs de mac ne comprennent pas qu'un truc ne fonctionne pas sur leur pomme.
> En résumé, j'a rencontré le même problème hier avec mon nouveau Maxtor Basics External Desktop Hard Drive de 750 Go (je suis sur MacBook Pro 17", Intel, Mac OS 10.5.4) : impossible de formater le dd en HFS+, l'utilitaire de disque rencontrait une erreur systématiquement pendant l'opération de formatage (quel que soit le mode, journalisé ou non), "La tache sous-jacente a rencontré une erreur" ou "Echec du formateur du système de fichiers", et quel que soit le nombre de zéros demandé lors de l'effacement !
> Finalement, je m'en sors en ayant formaté le disque dur en FAT32, puis en ayant créé une partition HFS+ dessus.
> Ca fonctionne, j'espère juste que ça ne me jouera pas des tours (genre, le jour où Steve Jobs aura décidé de re-switcher au "tout Apple, zéro compatibilité") !



C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai cree ce fil et ai poste le screenshot avec la solution a ce probleme


----------



## ashorlivs (6 Septembre 2008)

Merci à l'initiateur de ce post qui m'a permis de faire fonctionner un disque grande capacité que j'avais fait échanger en boutique....


----------



## HmJ (9 Septembre 2008)

ashorlivs a dit:


> Merci à l'initiateur de ce post qui m'a permis de faire fonctionner un disque grande capacité que j'avais fait échanger en boutique....



Il vous en prie


----------



## Scrameustache (2 Octobre 2008)

Un grand merci aussi,

J'avais déjà renvoyé le disque pour réparation 2x et là je venais d'en recevoir un nouveau... 
Bizarre que aucun service de support ne connaisse ce problème, est-ce que c'est si rare?

Bref, maintenant tout est résolu :rateau:

 Yannick


----------



## HmJ (3 Octobre 2008)

Scrameustache a dit:


> Un grand merci aussi,
> 
> J'avais déjà renvoyé le disque pour réparation 2x et là je venais d'en recevoir un nouveau...
> Bizarre que aucun service de support ne connaisse ce problème, est-ce que c'est si rare?
> ...



Ben oui, on dit qu'Apple c'est tout simple et facile, mais il est vrai qu'on se retrouve avec des cas de figure bien bizarres parfois.


----------



## wakii (24 Octobre 2008)

ouf, 
j'étais déjà en train de ramener mon DDE à la boutique et ben non, voilà, maintenant ça marche!

merci merci merci,


----------



## snakeboarder755 (27 Novembre 2008)

Cela fait maintenant deux jour que je deviens complètement fou à essayer de formater mon WD Studio en HFS+ sans succès.

Merci


----------



## Lpain12 (2 Février 2009)

Merci !
Je ramais avec mon nouveau disque 1 To... et tu m'as sauvé la mise.  Les choix ne sont pas exactement les mêmes avec léo en français, mais cela revient au même. J'ai choisi l'option sécurisée (ériture 7 fois "comme au Pentagone ils disent !! ha ha ha) et ça roule !


----------



## tabasko (1 Mars 2009)

Ouf !!! Merci !!!
j'y ai passé 4h sans trouver ! merci !


----------



## manu027 (10 Juin 2009)

Methode qui fonctionne parfaitement bien sur mac pro 2x2.8 avec 10.5.7


----------



## manu027 (10 Juin 2009)

C'est bon, j'ai compris... c'est dans paritionner... 1 partition en MacOS etendu... option n°1... ca roule !

Pardon du derangement !


----------



## HmJ (11 Juin 2009)

manu027 a dit:


> Methode qui fonctionne parfaitement bien sur mac pro 2x2.8 avec 10.5.7



Ben oui : c'est quand meme ce que je mettais dans mon post plus haut dans le fil


----------

